# ostarine after test cycle.



## Zxrs5681 (Mar 20, 2018)

had my last pin of test last week and was thinking of doing an ostarine cycle. not sure when to start since some say to run it during pct and others say wait a few weeks after pct. any opinions would be great.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 20, 2018)

Save your money


----------



## Mythos (Mar 20, 2018)

Isn't osterine suppressive? PCT and even the month  post PCT would be a terrible time to run anything suppressive


----------



## Zxrs5681 (Mar 20, 2018)

Mythos said:


> Isn't osterine suppressive? PCT and even the month  post PCT would be a terrible time to run anything suppressive



From my reasearch 25mg/day for 4 weeks will cause zero suppression, even at 12 weeks is very minimal and dose not required PCT.  Was thinking of cycling 4 on 2 off to bridge the gap.


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 20, 2018)

I’d think it’d be best just to let your body recover. I don’t think osterine will yeild any notable gains compared to your cycle. I haven’t read too much about osterine but I don’t think it’s really effective or atleast until your doses are up to levels that will suppress you.


----------



## Mythos (Mar 21, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> I’d think it’d be best just to let your body recover. I don’t think osterine will yeild any notable gains compared to your cycle. I haven’t read too much about osterine but I don’t think it’s really effective or atleast until your doses are up to levels that will suppress you.



This. And I think with this approach you're basically doing a taper. You might not crash as hard but long term you're not doing yourself any favors. My .2¢


----------



## AlexTim (Mar 23, 2018)

Like many other SARMs on the market, Ostarine is designed to help users increase muscle gains. The muscle mass gained from its use is quite similar to when you’re using steroids. However, since this supplement is a SARM, it doesn’t carry adverse effects as compared to when you’re going to use anabolic steroids. As a result, you’re going to get the muscles you want in a safe manner.
Even though Ostarine and other SARMs aren’t fully approved by the FDA, it’s still reasonably easier to get them from the market as compared to anabolic steroids.


----------



## Jin (Mar 23, 2018)

AlexTim said:


> Like many other SARMs on the market, Ostarine is designed to help users increase muscle gains. The muscle mass gained from its use is quite similar to when you’re using steroids. However, since this supplement is a SARM, it doesn’t carry adverse effects as compared to when you’re going to use anabolic steroids. As a result, you’re going to get the muscles you want in a safe manner.
> Even though Ostarine and other SARMs aren’t fully approved by the FDA, it’s still reasonably easier to get them from the market as compared to anabolic steroids.



Shut up twat waffle. 

offer to sell us SARMS so we can be rid of you.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2018)

AlexTim said:


> Like many other SARMs on the market, Ostarine is designed to help users increase muscle gains. The muscle mass gained from its use is quite similar to when you’re using steroids. However, since this supplement is a SARM, it doesn’t carry adverse effects as compared to when you’re going to use anabolic steroids. As a result, you’re going to get the muscles you want in a safe manner.
> Even though Ostarine and other SARMs aren’t fully approved by the FDA, it’s still reasonably easier to get them from the market as compared to anabolic steroids.



What a ****ing crock of shit. Mass gained is similar to steroids but no sides yet for some reason it's not fda approved. Sure that seems totally believable.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2018)

Zxrs5681 said:


> From my reasearch 25mg/day for 4 weeks will cause zero suppression, even at 12 weeks is very minimal and dose not required PCT.  Was thinking of cycling 4 on 2 off to bridge the gap.



Your research is incorrect because the the pieces of shit low life trash that are pushing this garbage are straight up lying to everyone. It is suppressive and should not be used ever but especially not during pct.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 23, 2018)

Zxrs5681 said:


> From my reasearch 25mg/day for 4 weeks will cause zero suppression, even at 12 weeks is very minimal and dose not required PCT.  Was thinking of cycling 4 on 2 off to bridge the gap.



As Pillar said, when you take enough to actually do anything for you, there will be suppression. I can list off several people who’ve ran it and haven’t recovered full HPTA function. A could of them had it sent out for mass spec testing so we do know for a fact it was ostarine and.l not something else. It’s one of the only SARMs that will do anything but it’s still best to save your money for real AAS if your goal is progress in the gym.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 23, 2018)

I’d say the gains would be more attributed to diet n hard training than the osta if u used it.  

Does it work, yes.  But it has minimal, tiny effects.  Compared to test it’s going to be jack shit.  Again, You’d be seeing gains from your hard work not the osta.  

Plus finding anything of quality is almost impossible now.  Everything is watered down crap.  

I wouldn’t do it.   I’d go trt or 100mg a wk as a bridge if you did anything at all.


----------

